# Westchester IL - DM - Seeking players



## sawboy (Jun 20, 2010)

Here's the scoop. I am looking to get a game of 3.5 D&D going. Looking for 4-6 players. Rules are based on 3.5 D&D, but with some homebrew rules for character generation and development. Character classes are built more than "chosen". This lends a lot of flexibility and allows for greater personalization and development of the character. Setting may be Greyhawk (I'm and old man "38"), or may be a home brew that I develop as we go along. Either way the game will be an equal mix of "roll' and "role".

What am I looking for????

1. Prospective players should be 25 years or older. Sorry, but it seems that 25 is that cutoff range where people start to become adults, have jobs, spouses, careers, reliable transportation and realize that "gaming is gaming", "life is life" and can act responsibly.

2. Power gamers, rules lawyers and general "PITA's" need not apply. (Power gamers) I like a game where people actually try to define a characters personality, and are not just a sword attached to a person. (Rules lawyers) I also have NO desire to argue with somebody over some obscure rule, or interpretation thereof. I have a job that affords me the oppurtunity to argue and be stressed all day. I feel no need to debate whether or not your PC can leap over 7 hill giants because "the book says I can". (PITA's) Do I need top explain why you are not welcome?

3. A player with an open mind and a willingness to have fun. We all play this game to have fun. Have a suggestion? Lemme know. If it works for the game, I'll listen Hell....I don't have all the answers. 

4. Last but certainly not least. The Great Unwashed need not respond. Seriously, if showering is something you consider to be optional, you aint wanted. I have gamed for 25 years, and sadly, many of our brethren feel that showering is something "Normal" people do. I have no desire to have someone funk up my house. Let's leave it at that.

Some of you may have questions about me. I expect that. Ask away. Just as I am interviewing for players, you may find during discussion that you would rather slap the  outta me than play D&D with me. LOL

Before any gaming commences, we will go somewhere, sit down, have some lunch and chat a bit. This affords both sides to meet, and see if there is a mesh. Nothing is worse than being at someones house and not wanting to be there, or worse yet, having them in your house and wanting them OUT!

I can host at my place. Games will be Saturdays or Sundays. None during the week, as I have a job that is a wee bit more important than D&D. I do have pets, so if allergies are an issue this might not work for ya. I am willing to travel up to 20 as well miles from 60154 if you would rather host.

Thanks for reading, and I hope to hear from you.

Bob


----------



## Sully (Jun 21, 2010)

Would you consider running an online game through Ventrillo?  Advanteges:  More likely to get players as not many people play in the same or nearby zip coads.  The unwashed are far less noticible.  (I have the same rule as you do and have told people to go home and shower.)  Less travel time means more game time.  Easier to let only the people who are suposed to know, actually know.  Less "player knowledge" issues.  Ability to mute someone when they are being disruptive.  Easier to talk to each other without being heard by other players and disrupting the GM when you are not involved.  No issues with interpreting handwriting!  (Or in my case, spelling.)

Disadvantiges:  Some people do not take them as seriously or think they are as fun.  I am not one of those...


----------



## sawboy (Jun 25, 2010)

No, the meeting and camradarie is one of the big reasons for playing.


----------

